# Best Moustache grooming tool?



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

The breeder I got Remi from told me a man's moustache shaver would be great while he was little to trim his face etc. with. She didn't recommend any brand.

So I was wondering if any of you had any recommendations as all the stores have them out right now for Christmas presents?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I would buy one of the Wahl cordless clippers from Pet Edge (Bravura, Chromado or Arco). They allow you to adjust the blade and go from a 9 to a 40. I have all three and prefer the Bravura (personal preference). I also have and use the Wahl Tidbit (30 blade - need to be careful) on the toys feet, it is corded, very small and easy to work with. I would buy one for pets rather than people, all the above are on the smaller side and easy to use.

Good Luck.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have the Wahl Moser Arco SE (cordless) and also like this little clipper for small faces:

Pet Grooming: Oster MiniMax Trimmer


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I have the Wahl Moser Arco SE (cordless) and also like this little clipper for small faces:
> 
> Pet Grooming: Oster MiniMax Trimmer


Rowan,

Does the oster have a 30 or 40 blade???? I have never seen it so I am not sure, maybe it is adjustable???. If she is a newbie, she should be starting with a 10 (very easy to nick and burn with the shorter blades).


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Rowan,
> 
> Does the oster have a 30 or 40 blade???? I have never seen it so I am not sure, maybe it is adjustable???. If she is a newbie, she should be starting with a 10 (very easy to nick and burn with the shorter blades).


Oh, heck...I'm not sure as it's not labeled. I tend to use it in the 'dip' beneath the eyes. 

In that case, I recommend the Wahl Moser Arco. It's smaller than the full-sized clippers and was rated as one of the quietest. 
Cordless Clippers for Dogs | DogTime.com - Find your wag.
Wahl Arco SE | DogTime.com - Find your wag.


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

I seriously could not work with out my Wahl Moser!! It's quiet and easy to work with!! 
Petedge.com is running some specials right now.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

flightsoffancy said:


> I seriously could not work with out my Wahl Moser!! It's quiet and easy to work with!!
> Petedge.com is running some specials right now.


Try the Bravura, what a difference. The chromado is just like the Moser but holds a charge for a lot longer. All three use the same blade but I feel like I get everything closer with the Bravura.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Try the Bravura, what a difference. The chromado is just like the Moser but holds a charge for a lot longer. All three use the same blade but I feel like I get everything closer with the Bravura.


How much bigger is the Bravura?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> How much bigger is the Bravura?


It's actually smaller (6-1/2" compared to 7") but a lot more powerful. Wahl now has stainless combs for the trimmers and you could do an entire cut cordless if you wanted. Also a nice feature is that you can plug it in and be charging it while you are clipping.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> It's actually smaller (6-1/2" compared to 7") but a lot more powerful. Wahl now has stainless combs for the trimmers and you could do an entire cut cordless if you wanted. Also a nice feature is that you can plug it in and be charging it while you are clipping.


Ah, perfect. I might have to add that one to my collection, especially if it's smaller overall!  Thank you!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The nice thing about the Wahl Moser Mini, Bravura mini both have blades that pop off easily for cleaning. The human clippers & some other pet clippers have blades that come apart BUT you need to unscrew both screws & then clean the dirt & debris away & it is a pain. The Mini's just pop off like any full size clipper to clean the blade or change the blade. Those are #30 blades I believe on the Minis. The Full size Moser Acro, Bravura have a 5 position & I think the Chromodo has a 3 position. I chose the Moser Acro because I loved the fact that it came with 2 batteries so one could be charging while the other is in use. The Mini Moser has a cord so I can be charging & using at the same time.

I don't think you can go wrong with the full size or the Mini of the Moser, Chromodo or the Bravura.


----------

